# Last minute checklist



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey could some of you guys throw out some items that are often overlooked to take on a turkey hunt? -thanks


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Toilet Paper!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Trash bags.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

String or zip ties to attach your tag to the bird


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Binoculars


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Judd I wonder why Utah doesn't make their tags like other states? don't most states have a tag that attaches to the carcass by sticking to itself?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know. I always bring extra zip ties. Holds better in my opinion.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

A Pepsi, and a Knife.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't forget bug spray. 
Also, "DEET" doesn't seem to work very well for gnats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Two beers and a camera.


----------

